# sick baby platies?



## Neena (Apr 26, 2010)

They're in a 5 gallon tank, I've tested the water and nothing's wrong.
yesterday, I introduced them to their first plant (java I think) and I noticed that some of them started to scratch themselves against it. Is that normal baby fish behaviour? They eat and swim normally...


----------



## Neena (Apr 26, 2010)

oh and they only scratch their bellies (some of them have pretty big bellies)...


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Looks very closley at them and check to see if they have white spots. What they are doing is called flashing, it's "usually" from a parasite. This is called ick and can be treated easily. I use rid ick + and it gets rid of it within 3 days. But don't get it if they don't have white salt like grains on them.


----------



## Neena (Apr 26, 2010)

er that's kind of difficult to do cause they're just really really small...
is there a more «natural» way to get rid of it without the use of medication?


----------



## Neena (Apr 26, 2010)

and if it's not ich, what can it be?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Neena said:


> er that's kind of difficult to do cause they're just really really small...
> is there a more «natural» way to get rid of it without the use of medication?


Try adjusting the thermometer to raise the temperature gradually, up to about 82 degrees. Add some salt at the same time. In a 5 gallon tank, do it sparingly, about 2-3 tablespoons over a couple hours. Give them time to adjust. 
Also, even if the babies DON'T have ick, raising the temperature a little bit and adding salt won't hurt them.


----------



## Neena (Apr 26, 2010)

ok I'll do that. Thanks a bunch!!! XD


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

One warning, salt is the only thing I know that kills java moss. If it starts turning brown, pull it out and toss it. If you are really using that much salt, I'd move the plant to a glass on a window sill. 

I agree that even a tsp of salt/5 gallons can be helpful for platies. They can take a lot more salt, but it has to be a slow change.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

just out of curiosity incase I ever need to do this, when you say salt do you mean regular run of the mill table salt, or aquarium grade stuff.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Well, I killed java moss with "cichlid salt". The best salt to add to a freshwater tank (for livebearers) is marine salt, believe it or not. But Aquarium salt is just plain sodium chloride, pretty much the same as non-iodized salt, rock salt, kosher salt, etc. I've read of people using table (iodized) salt with no problems. I don't think iodine is toxic to fish.


----------

